# Is your cat obsessed with bags, containers or boxes?



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Miu has this obsession with bags or containers or boxes. Coming home from shopping, you'll usually find her diving headfirst into one of your bags whether they're standing upright or lying down. If it's a box or container, she'll just jump in and sit there..then she'll either sit there staring off into space with some strange contented look or she'll flatten her ears and shrink down til only her eyes are exposed. Then she'll scan the room for Rocky the dog. Of course, he sees her, he barks and charges, skids to a stop with his butt in the air and tail wagging. She'll usually indulge him by jumping out and racing away top speed in a game of 'Chase me'.

Ah, fun times, fun times...

Here's a pic of her after I put a bag down..yep, just diving in:

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w62/jessien217/Animals/Rocky Miu/bd1d332f.jpg


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

<--- Need I say more?


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

My maincoon cat Samantha... she loves sitting on boxes.. when dad brings home a pizza,she would sit on top of the box. I have to make her move just to get a slice of pizza. lol

If its not a pizza box,its a regular brown box that she would go into and sit in it. Here are 2 pics of sammy and her boxes.










http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y191/N ... nabox2.jpg

sorry the picture was to big. so here is the link instead.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They love boxes and bags, don't they? Little cubby holes where they think no one can see them! Such babies!


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

You gave Miu exactly what she wanted: a paper bag and tissue paper. That's kitty heaven.

Our kitties have discovered the fun game of box-hide-n-seek. How they manage to tiptoe around the edges without falling in is beyond me.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bodhi loves paper bags. I always get all paper when I'm at the grocery store so he can rip them up when I'm done unpacking the groceries.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

This was Murphy's final stand when we were cleaning up wrapping paper on Christmas Day.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I always keep a few boxes and bags around for my three cats. One of them loves to jump into a box and then pounce out. they check out new bags or boxes the instant I bring them into the house. The best boxes of all for my Hershey and Blizzy have been the long (almost four feet) ones that big cat scratching posts come in. They are like cat tunnels. I've saved two of those boxes, keep one end open, and Hershey and Blizzy love to go in and hide, or chase each other in and out.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

So cute! Yeah Zoey loves boxes, Rosalie's just weird and likes to hide in my closet, lol.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Ah, the pics you guys posted are so funny. I swear, what is it with boxes? My father will sometimes pick her up in passing, then place her in a box (we keep them all over the house because she loves them so much..). She'll sit there for a good bit before coming out. LOL!

She has to inspect bags...Rocky the dog does it too. Which is why I said he thinks he's a cat. If we got one fo those cloth shopping bags, he also dives in and sits inside. Sometimes I'm not sure if I own 2 cats or 2 dogs? haha..


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

Too funny. I've always heard that cats love paper bags and boxes. My dog used to like empty water bottles... no matter what toys I'd buy him he'd go for those, or, socks... :roll:


----------



## himikitty (Dec 15, 2009)

haha its a cat thing. fay is obsessed with boxes books and plastic bags. she s always on flat surfaces & diving into plastic bags


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 31, 2010)

My cat loves them too! And we've got a room that's full of boxes :lol:


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Does anyone else get the feeling when they come home with shopping that they dive in to see what mom/dad brought home from the hunt?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

From the hunt? Oh yeah! I haven't thought of it that way! It certainly seems like a possibility!

I had a good laugh this morning when she tried to get into a box that obviously wouldn't fit her. She manageed to stick her head in a bit and then the box fell over. She gave up after that. LOL!

I never thought a kitten would bring me so much joy. I'd be sitting here at work and when I look at my utility sports bag and imagine her scrambling into it, it makes me laugh. People here think I'm strange.


----------



## CatTails (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yes, bags boxes, laundry basket or anything box or bag like. Forest will run across the room and dive into a bag and he and it will slide across the room. Or sometimes he will walk in through the opening, rip a hole in the bottom and walk out through the hole.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The most popular and inexpensive toy we have for fosters is big wardrobe boxes we cut holes in all types of 
shapes in it. They lay on top, dash thru the holes, play fight thru the holes. 

Max my first foster kitten. Bags were an endless delight to him.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Boofy is obsessed with his boxes.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

All these cute pics... I am jealous! I will probably have tons of my own soon, but I'm so impatient! Can't wait to bring home my baby!

After all the $$$ I spent on him, he'll probably prefer the "little" things like bags and boxes more than anything! Good thing I'm moving and will have tons of them lying around... lol!


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I love all the pics in here. Both of my kitties love boxes and bags as well so I leave a few different size ones around for their entertainment. 

















^ She told him he couldn't fit but where there's a will, there's a way. :lol:


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

So if people knows the ways of the kitty, then upon entering a house with all these random boxes and bags all over...they know you own one or possibly more kittehs!

So many cute pictures! I'm so glad I started this thread! 

Here's Miu sitting in my 'Inbox'.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

That is ADORABLE!


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

nibbles likes to hang out in re-useable shopping bags... I'm always scared his head will get stuck in one of the handles.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm always pleased to get a paper shopping bag, as Nina loves them.  However, we should tie plastic bags in knots to protect our kitties. They could suffocate, unfortunately.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah the handles, I'm always afraid of Miu strangling herself on them so I'm always there to supervise .


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

My kitten is easily entertained too... I spent money on toys and all he seems to want to play with are shredded pieces of paper, and even a leaf he found when he got home...


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

It would seem therefore, that the money spent on cat toys are really just for us humans to play with or hope the cats play with. Miu is so entertained by mundane things such as stuffed animals (her FAV), pens, rubber bands and paper clips (I caught her batting at them and quickly removed from her), paper bags, reusable shopping bags, bugs, timothy hay, clothes pins, boxes of all shapes and sizes....really, we dont' even need to buy any commercial toys from Petsmart!


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Too true! Cats are like kids - they'd rather play with the box their toys came in than the toys themselves!

When we moved into our house, we received a few house warming gifts. Before the gifts were removed from the gift bags (complete with tissue paper) the cats were already inside. As soon as the gifts were removed, the cats would lunge into the bags and make them slide across the floor.

My mom's cats prefer to sleep in flats instead of their cat beds. The actually fight over who gets which flat, even though there's enough for all three. They're like little kids! "No, I want the flat with red writing on it!" "No, it's mine! *smack*" LOL. 

I love how unpredictable cats can be. And even when they get older, they're still hilarious.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a brass box that Benjamin LOVES to admire his reflection in!

Here he is trying to figure out where the handsome kitty went...










Here he's thinking, "Yeah, but what are YOU looking at???"


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

Here he is playing with the box my wireless router came in...


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

Again:










And in my Tropicana box:


----------



## Toirtis (May 6, 2010)

Princess is obsessed with boxes, and the smaller they are, the more she likes them. She also has a thing for lying/sleeping on reusable shopping bags made from a particular fabric.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the pics!

I had something that came out of a letter sized envelope. I had that in my room and what do you know, Miu comes in and immediately sits on it. HA HA. Nothing is safe! 

Hey ya, that tropicana box is just the right size. 

I have a little box I use to transport to the bigger recycling bin outside. I come back and put it on the floor. I come back to get it later and I find her sitting in there. Just staring off into space...weird.


----------



## Toirtis (May 6, 2010)

Princess trying out a bootbox:


----------

